# Midnight Blue - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Life is simple...it's either cherry red or Midnight Blue - thanks Mr. Lou Gramm for ALL the great music - a quick look at how I play this great tune...thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;4zIA6VKREgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zIA6VKREgU[/video]


----------

